# Move ccache's cache dir to a different machine



## posman (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi

I have a machine with ccache that has about 200,000 files in the cache dir. I'm going to create a new machine and want to use cache dir from previous machine

Is it possible to "reuse" the cache dir and use it in a different machine?
If so, Could you tell me (or point me to a webpage with) the required steps?

Reading this https://ccache.samba.org/manual.html#_how_ccache_works
I see that compiler's size and modification time are part of the information that is hashed.
Do this mean compiler in new machine should be the same size and have the same modification time than compiler in old machine?

Thank you


----------

